
Russian Hackers Tried Breaching State Voter Systems, DHS Says - scarmig
http://www.newsweek.com/russian-hackers-tried-breaching-wisconsin-voter-system-homeland-security-says-669917
======
idkfa
oh, no it's russian hackers again! someone, call james comey!

